

My Startup has 30 Days to Live - missy
http://mystartuphas30daystolive.tumblr.com/

======
ColinWright
First submission, and significant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5939498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5939498)

TheAtlanticWire article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5942374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5942374)

Other, random submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5941920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5941920)

------
justincpollard
These types of of writings are often hard to come by, but they always provide
a refreshing taste of an often hidden part of entrepreneurship.

